# Can someone help me please.  - Kit List Question For PLQ [Inf]



## Forester (2 Jul 2009)

I am going on my PLQ(inf) this weekend. I need a kitlist. I have the link but it is to the intranet site.

http://armyonline.kingston.mil.ca/lfca/143000440005474/default.asp 

Could someone that is on the DWAN post the kitlist here please. Or PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Jul 2009)

The kitlist I found is a big honkin' spreadsheet.  If you have a civie email address you want to give out, PM me and I'll fire off what I found.


----------



## Otis (2 Jul 2009)

Forester said:
			
		

> I am going on my PLQ(inf) this weekend. I need a kitlist. I have the link but it is to the intranet site.
> 
> http://armyonline.kingston.mil.ca/lfca/143000440005474/default.asp
> 
> ...



Leaving it a little late aren't you??

(PM sent)


----------



## armyvern (2 Jul 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> Leaving it a little late aren't you??
> 
> (PM sent)



Makes for more typical "Friday afternoon emergencies" ...

Quite normal at clothing to have someone looking for an item(s) on Friday afternoons only to find we're out of stock (especially for specific "popular" sizes) and that it'll take us a week t get him one from the depot re-supply run ... only to hear "but, I'm going on course tommorrow [or Monday]) ... _sigh_. But guaranteed, it's our fault.

Here, we do a 100% turn-around of stock per week in our clothing stores ... that means we get re-supplied once per week with 100% of stock. People --- STOP waiting until the last minute to get your shit together.

It's almost as bad as the 50 brand new tunics that *without fail* show up on November 9th with the stipulation that "I need my tailoring done for tomorrow so I can have it for November 11th." 

And, despite it having been 4 years already since we've stocked DEUs ... there's always the November 10th "rush" to *buy* new shirts/ties/tunics/pants etc from us at clothing stores (which we can NOT do as we don't have them!!) ...  :


----------



## Otis (2 Jul 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Makes for more typical "Friday afternoon emergencies" ...
> 
> {quote edited for brevity}



Vern, I had a clothing stores 10 years ago, and it was exactly the same then ...

The more things change ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jul 2009)

Forester said:
			
		

> I am going on my PLQ(inf) this weekend. I need a kitlist. I have the link but it is to the intranet site.
> 
> http://armyonline.kingston.mil.ca/lfca/143000440005474/default.asp
> 
> ...



Everything you own including your DEU's but minus your winter kit


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Jul 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> Leaving it a little late aren't you??
> 
> (PM sent)



I was thinking that too.  If the OP isn't anywhere close to a unit to get DWAN access, I hope he/she has the ability to get issued the kit they are deficient and/or exchange the kit they have that is N/S.

It's been awhile since I was in the PRes world, but aren't candidates required to have a pre-course *checklist* signed off by the OR which states the mbr is ready for "insert course name here"?  That checklist included all pers kit and documentation, course pre-req's, etc.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jul 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I was thinking that too.  If the OP isn't anywhere close to a unit to get DWAN access, I hope he/she has the ability to get issued the kit they are deficient and/or exchange the kit they have that is N/S.
> 
> It's been awhile since I was in the PRes world, but aren't candidates required to have a pre-course *checklist* signed off by the OR which states the mbr is ready for "insert course name here"?  That checklist included all pers kit and documentation, course pre-req's, etc.



Not that I know of. But my unit makes us "out clear" before leaving on Class B taskings.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Jul 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Not that I know of. But my unit makes us "out clear" before leaving on Class B taskings.



That is too bad IMO.  It used to keep the unit and mbr responsible to show up for crse/tasking kitted out and with all necessary admin done.

My old PRes unit, years ago, sent someone to CABC without making sure they could pass the PT test prior to him arriving in Edmonton.  After not being able to do the required amount of chin-ups (7), the mbr was RTU'd at unit expense.


----------



## c4th (2 Jul 2009)

Joining instructions are required to be provided by your unit.  Why not call your unit and have someone print out that link for you, for example the Ops O/WO who course loaded you.

Here is a kit list for the Infantry School.  The DP3A or QL6B column should get you started packing.  Good luck.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jul 2009)

Here is the PLQ (Inf) Kit List from LFWA:

KITLIST

All students are to bring their winter kit even in the summer as the classes on winter warfare and equipment will taught.

ITEMS QUANITITY 
Belt CF/Belt web with approved brass buckle 1

Beret or Unit equivalent head-dress 1

Boots Ankle 1 pr

Dress Gloves Leather Black 1 pr

Necktie CF 2

Overcoat All Weather w/liner 1

Shirt CF Long Sleeve 2

Shirt CF Short Sleeve 2

Shoes CF Black 1 pr

Socks Nylon Black 3 pr

Trousers DEU (applicable seasonal weight) 2 pr

Tunic DEU (applicable seasonal weight) 1

Medals (as applicable) with undressed ribbons  

Name Tag(Plastic) 1

Regt Belt Buckle (as applicable)  

Metal Shoulder Titles (as applicable) 1 Set

Coat Hangers 8

Duffel Bag 1

Trunk Locker 1

Boots Cbt/Gortex Boots/Wet Weather Boots 2

Over boots Cbt (if not issued Wet Weather Boots) 1

Gortex Jacket 1

Gloves Cbt Leather with inner/Gortex gloves 1

Jacket Wet Weather w/hood 1

Trousers Wet Weather 1

Scarf Neck Cbt 1

Shirt Cbt 3

Trouser Cbt 3

Coveralls (if issued) 1

Sweater Cbt 1

T-Shirt Cbt OD 5

Shorts OD/Underwear 5

Socks Grey Wool (if not issued wet weather boots) 4

Socks green wool (if issued wet weather boots) 4

Socks black nylon (if issued wet weather boots) 4

Gortex Socks (if issued) 1

Cap Cbt Field 1

Cap Knit Cold Weather OD 1

Rucksack Complete 82 Pattern 1

Fragmentation Vest Gen 3 (if issued) 1

TAC Vest Complete 1

TAC Vest Utility Pouch   L/R 1

TAC Vest Canteen Carrier 1

TAC Vest Canteen Water Plastic 1

TAC Vest Cup Canteen 1

Carrier KFS 1

KFS Combination 1

Small Pack  1

Plate Plastic 1

Cup Plastic 1

Respirator w/Case & sling 1

Ground Sheet 1

Sleeping Bag Complete 1

Bivy Bag 1

Thermarest w/bag 1

Insect Bar (Apr-Sep) (if issued) 1

Insect Net Head (Apr-Sep) (if issued) 1

Poncho Liner 1

Helmet Kevlar 1

Cover Cam Helmet w/net 1

Compass Silva or Sunto (if issued) 1

Ear Plugs  

Gerber 1

Field Dressing  

Boots Cleaning Kit 1

Slip-on Cbt (Unit/Corps) 1pr

Towel Hand OD 2

Towel Bath OD 2

Toiletries Kit 1

Wash Basin 1

Sewing Kit 1

White Cam Cover Helmet (Oct - Mar)  1

Boots Extreme Cold (Oct - Mar)  1pr

Parka w/liner and hood (Oct - Mar)  1

Parka Camo White (Oct - Mar)  1

Trousers Cameo White (Oct - Mar)  1pr

Shirt Fleece Cdn (Oct - Mar)  2

Pant Fleece Cdn (Oct - Mar)  2

Undershirt Thermal (Oct - Mar)  2

Drawers Winter Thermal(Oct - Mar)  2

Socks Freeze (Oct - Mar)  2 pr

Gloves Extreme Cold (Oct - Mar)  1 pr

Slippers Arctic (Oct - Mar)  1 pr

Mitten Trigger w/inert (if issued) (Oct - Mar)  1 pr

Insole Felt (Oct - Mar)  2 pr

Insole Plastic (Oct - Mar)  2 pr

Gortex Wind Pants (Oct - Mar)  1 pr

Gortex extreme cold bib overalls (Oct - Mar)  1 pr

Suspenders (Oct - Mar)  1

Cap Knit White (Oct - Mar)  1

Cover Rucksack White (Oct - Mar)  1

Snowshoes (Oct - Mar)  1pr

Ballistic eyewear w/case 1 pr

Bottle Vacuum w/case 1

Gloves Anti-Contact 1 pr

Gym Shoes (non-marking soles) 2

Sweat suit Complete 1

PT Shorts 2

PT Shirt 4

Swim Suit 1

Knee &Elbow Pads (if issued)  

Flashlight with red filter 1

Locks 4


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jul 2009)

geez someone should tell LFWA to update the kit list as we only have one weight on DEU material.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jul 2009)

Trust No One said:
			
		

> *Joining instructions are required to be provided by your unit. *  Why not call your unit and have someone print out that link for you, for example the Ops O/WO who course loaded you.
> 
> Here is a kit list for the Infantry School.  The DP3A or QL6B column should get you started packing.  Good luck.



Yes, yes they are ... and most (if not all) course loading messages clearly state on them "Unit is to ensure that member reports for course with all kit as per checklist(or "Scale D01-XXX") ...

Yet, I can't tell you how many zero-trade guys/gals have shown up here without basics such as tac vests, helmets etc and when brought over to clothing by their course when queried as to "Why didn't you bring them, they are on the kitlist?" state: "Well, I didn't think I'd need them". Me: "HELLOOOO!! You're on the advanced patrolmen's course FFS."  :

I keep threatening their staff that I am going to STOP affecting temp issues (double-issues) to these idiots ... and that the School can then do it's job and RTU the asshat and deal with the Units who are failing to take heed of and ensure compliance with the course loading messages.

There'd be a whole lot of RTUs happening around here ... but again, the Units would never stand for it and it would somehow be turned around to become a supply system problem or fault - there is a distinct aversion to facing the man in the mirror and admitting where the actual fault & responsibility lie (with the member first & foremost, but then the "Unit to ensure" mbr reports with kit as per...); instead, we like to babysit. They pay me a whole hell of a lot of money to babysit _supposed_-adults.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jul 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> geez someone should tell LFWA to update the kit list as we only have one weight on DEU material.



Not all members attending the PLQ in LFWA (or anywhere) are ... Army. Air and naval pers still have 2 X DEU.   For the Army -there is only one applicable weight, for the Air Force ... not so much.

The LFWA kitlist is quite correct in stating:

Trousers DEU (applicable seasonal weight) 2 pr

Tunic DEU (applicable seasonal weight) 1


----------



## 40below (2 Jul 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Here is the PLQ (Inf) Kit List from LFWA:
> 
> KITLIST



Holy crap. Do they give you seacan with a handle to hold all that?


----------



## armyvern (2 Jul 2009)

Hmmmm, sitting here thinking as evily as I do - I believe I have a solution to the below problem ...

Course loading messages should, from here forward, actually be ammended to read (they'd just have to add the bold bit ...):

"Unit is to ensure that member reports for course with all kit as per checklist (or "Scale D01-XXX"). Failure to ensure member reports with kit as per direction will result in member being immediately RTU'd at Unit expense. *Unit can then initiate recovery action for the total RTU costs against member's pay."*

Wanna bet a whole bunch of soldiers would then start doing what their joining instructions and course messages actually tell them to do?


----------



## armyvern (2 Jul 2009)

40below said:
			
		

> Holy crap. Do they give you seacan with a handle to hold all that?



Nah, they give you a MoB now - just as big and bulky. Unfortunaly, it's already overweight and oversized (to go commercial air etc) before you pack a single thing into it. Ahhhh .... there's that "lack of common sense" or "asking experience boots-on-ground' input prior to introducing new kit items into the system. Some things will never cease to amaze ...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jul 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Not all members attending the PLQ in LFWA (or anywhere) are ... Army. Air and naval pers still have 2 X DEU.   For the Army -there is only one applicable weight, for the Air Force ... not so much.
> 
> The LFWA kitlist is quite correct in stating:
> 
> ...



But Vern the kit list and question was pertaining to the INFANTRY PLQ, but I do stand corrected that the other services have different weight material.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jul 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> But Vern the kit list and question was pertaining to the INFANTRY PLQ, but I do stand corrected that the other services have different weight material.



There are indeed some of us "purple" tradespeople who are required to do the Inf PLQ ...

(Thank you NDHQ for fixing _that_ situation !!!)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jul 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> There are indeed some of us "purple" trades who are required to do the mod 6 ...



The INFANTRY PLQ MOD6? I had "purples" on my LAND PLQ.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jul 2009)

Now that the original question has been answered, I really don't think this one needs to continue.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

